# Caravan Nose Weight



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello Everyone, 
My Son has a caravan and is new to the whole thing. He is quite particular about the nose weight of his caravan in relation to his car, (Citreon Picasso 2.0) the car manual states 80lbs and he does use a nose weight gauge to get this. He has asked me if if he should load the caravan to the max nose weight, or is it better to load it to achieve a lesser weight thus making the outfit more stable. I would be grateful for any help or information on this subject. 
Many thanks 
Frank


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, the higher the noseweight the more stable the unit should be. Having towed for 20+ years I would advise that he sets up for 75kg as this is within the cars limit and the tow bar and caravan hitch will be rated above this.
The caravan manufacturers used to quote the desired nose weight to be 7% of the MPTLM { Maximum Gross Weight} but as caravans have got heavier this is no longer always practicable. I believe, but cannot lay my hands on the actual regulation, that the minimum noseweight allowed must be 25kg. 
As I said at the beginning the combination is more stable the higher the nosewight within the rated limits of the components.

www.practicalcaravan.com/beginners/noseweight.html


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Well done Ray! Good answer.  I also towed for 20 years before converting, and used the same figures that you've mentioned. :wink: I always went for the 12 stone nose weight!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I did assume that the 80lbs quoted in the OP was an error and what was really meant was 80kg.


----------

